
Headphone Jacks Are the New Floppy Drives - ghosh
http://daringfireball.net/2016/06/headphone_jacks_are_the_new_floppy_drives
======
uryga
I had the same idea while reading Nilay's article, but I still have a nagging
feeling that there's a hole in this logic. Not sure where though...

~~~
qbrass
CD's had a storage advantage over floppy disks, and CD-RW's came out which
killed the one remaining advantage floppies had.

There isn't an alternative to the headphone jack that's 500x better.

